

Gox.com uses an invalid security certificate - neur0mancer
https://gox.com/#badcert

======
mbreese
Yes, we get it... MtGox / Gox doesn't know what they are doing. Trying to
reuse certificates is not a good way get people to believe that you understand
server security.

Honestly, at this point, I don't know of what they could possibly do to get
their customers confidence back let alone the wider bitcoin community.

And this has been big enough of a cluster-fsck to cause the skeptical public
that isn't using bitcoin to stay away from it like the plague.

------
GigabyteCoin
Considering gox.com is not even a website yet, just a redirect to mtgox.com,
and that the certificate is the same for mtgox.com... I think it's a moot
point.

